

 Help define an awesome MongoDB GUI tool - ankit_b
http://blog.mongodirector.com/?p=99

======
phillco
An interesting problem with making a MongoDB GUI is that a key feature of
every SQL GUI -- a rich <table> of your data that you can use to see it and
play with it -- won't work as well, because MongoDB doesn't have strict table
definitions. (Or 'tables' for that matter). Each item in a collection could
have completely different fields. So given a big collection of this irregular
data, how do you display it compactly? Listing each element in JSON is
inefficient.

~~~
ankit_b
Great point. This is what we have been discussing internally. One option would
be to let folks define an "object" (Read table structure) and display based on
that.

~~~
suresk
I've kicked around some ideas for this problem a while back. I think letting
users define a "view" like this is a pretty good approach.

I also think a reasonable default is to just pick the the N most popular
(where "popular" means defined and non-empty) non-object/collection fields in
the root document and display them in a table, then double-clicking or
whatever on that row brings up the full document.

------
mrchess
Curious to understand why the two biggest projects are no longer maintained.
Usually usage drives people to continue development, so can we assume nobody
used their products? Filled out the survey.

------
daa
This is a tad off-topic, but I'd love something that's more like django's
admin UI for mongo-using projects. Not the same tool, I know. What's a good
word for something like that?

~~~
ankit_b
Great idea. This is one of the things we have been thinking about. We will
circle back in the coming weeks with more specifics around features.

------
dharshanr
My preference is for a web based UI that can be hosted or run on a developers
laptop - its about time we had a decent UI that is being maintained

------
ankimal
I would love support for Postgres and MySql as well.

------
bharad
I am not able to select two for this question. Which scenarios are the most
import to you?

~~~
ankit_b
Can you try now?

------
postit
Just copy sequel pro, it's amazing already. Unfortunately it doesn't support
mongo.

------
jwineinger
Do everything the opposite of MongoHub and you should be golden.

~~~
ankit_b
What do you think MongoHub doesn't do right?

------
karthik7
Are you guys gonna support Redis or Couch?

~~~
ankit_b
Yes depending on the community interest.

~~~
dthtvwls
I would definitely pay good money (like, $200) for a killer native GUI that
administered both Mongo and Redis.

~~~
suresk
I'm admittedly not too tuned-in with the Mongo/Redis/Couch communities, but I
do hear from a lot of folks using my native GUI http client tool to interact
with their web APIs. I kind of assumed that most users of them were fairly
happy to use low level/command-line tooling - is there a big unmet demand for
native GUI tools for things like Mongo, Redis, etc?

------
jacksonpollock
Legit.

------
areorui
Pretty sick. Will try it out

